# Fauna Import UK



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just out of intrest is there anybody on this forum that can get stock from
Fauna Import UK supplier of Reptiles, Amphibians, Inverts & Chelonia to the trade & wholesale

​


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

i guess anyone on here that owns a pet shop can get stuff from them! :lol2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yup.. anyone with a pet shop license will probably have an account with Fauna (or could get one setup fairly easily). They are quite a big supplier, a lot of WC, but also supply USA imports such as Serpenco, leo morphs, etc. etc.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

was seeing if anybody could order me a rep or two from them or aint that allowed?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm sure any shop with an account would order reptiles in for you, but of course, they would not be at the prices that Fauna sells them, as those are trade prices, not retail. The shop has to pay delivery unless the order is over £300 too, which will effect the price the shop charges you.. unless they are already putting a large-ish order in (or you're buying expensive reptiles) 

Best bet would be to find someone local who has an account, just go into the local shops and ask them.


----------



## Torres13 (Aug 30, 2007)

Alright, Thanks! They have a really nice leaf cham on there


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Fauna Import UK is based next to and run by South Coast Exotics.
Try giving them a bell;
UK Reptile and Exotic Pet Shop, Over 100 Vivariums stocking Reptiles, Amphibians, Inverts and Exotic Mammals contact details on site!


----------

